# Clean Ride Professional Boat Detailing



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

It is time to get back on the water!!!!! If you have let your boat sit because of the oil spill, now is the time to drag it out. Oh ya, I'm sure it is dirty, let Clean Ride take care of it. We specialize in buffing and waxing, polishing metal work and washing. I have already detailed several boats that have encounter BP oil issue. You just simply file a claim and they will take care it..........Contact # 850-982-0142 Jimmy Madden. I have been in business for over 13 years. Also if I can answer any question in regards to care of your boat feel free to call.. Thanks


----------

